# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  TOUR DU LICH LAO - FIDITOUR - du lich lao

## fiditour6

TOUR DU LICH LAO (5N-QV-T8)

Giá:   13.900.000 VNĐ
Thời gian đi:  Du lich Lao 5 ngày 4 đêm. Phương tiện:   Hàng không
Ngày khởi hành:  Theo yêu cầu
Điện thoại hỗ trợ: - Mr. Toàn - 0989.844.507
Chat:khanhtoan_travel
Website: Cong ty du lich Fiditour, tour du lich, du lich Viet Nam, khu du lich



Ngày 01: TP.HCM – VIÊNG CHĂN - Du lich Lao
Fiditour đón Quý khách tại phi trường Tân Sơn Nhất bay đi Viêng Chăn (chuyến bay QV 525 vào lúc 12:15 – 15:45, quá cảnh tại Pakse) Quý khách ăn nhẹ trên máy bay. (Du lich Lao )
Xe và HDV Fiditour đón quý khách tại sân bay Viêng Chăn, nhận phòng khách sạn.(Du lich Lao )

Ngày 02: THAM QUAN VIÊNG CHĂN - Du lich Lao
Ăn sáng, Quý khách tham quan :Frown: Du lich Lao )
•           Khải Hoàn Môn Patuxay ( người Lào gọi là đường bay thẳng đứng). (Du lich Lao )
•           That Luong – biểu tượng của quốc gia (Du lich Lao )du lich Lào.
•           Chùa Sisaket cổ kính được xây dựng từ năm 1818 với 6840 tượng phật.
Ăn trưa. Buổi chiều tham quan :Frown: Du lich Lao )
•           Vườn tượng Phật, chụp hình lưu niệm Cầu Hữu Nghị I – nơi nối liền giữa Vientiane Lào và Noongkhai – Thái Lan.(Du lich Lao )
•           Mua sắm tại chợ Sáng (Morning Market). (Du lich Lao )
Ăn tối tại nhà hàng và thưởng thức điệu múa Lamvong nổi tiếng của các dân tộc du lich Lào.

Ngày 03: VIÊNG CHĂN – SAVANAKHET - Du lich Lao
Ăn sáng, trả phòng khách sạn. Khởi hành đi Savanakhet - thành phố lớn thứ 2 của Lào, quê hương của cố chủ tịch Cayxon Phonevihan. Ăn trưa nhà hàng tại Pakading. (Du lich Lao )
Buổi chiều đến Savanakhet, Quý khách tham quan:
•           That In Hang – nơi được mệnh danh là Thánh Địa Phật Giáo Đông Dương trước đây. (Du lich Lao )
•           Chùa Xaynhaphum, hoặc Bảo tàng khủng long – nơi lưu giữ nguyên vẹn bộ xương của một giống khủng long cổ - phát hiện trong địa phận bản TangVay, thuộc Savannakhet.(Du lich Lao )
Ăn tối. Quý khách thử vận may tại Casino Savan Vegas.(Du lich Lao )

Ngày 04: SAVANAKHET – PAKSE (CHAMPASAK) - Du lich Lao
Ăn sáng, trả phòng khách sạn. Khởi hành đi Pakse (thuộc tỉnh Champasak) – được mệnh danh là Sài gòn ở du lich Lào. 
Ăn trưa. Tham quan:
•           Wat Phou ( được gọi là chùa Núi ) – những ngôi đền cổ có từ thế kỉ thứ VI được UNESCO công nhận là di sản văn hóa của thế giới.(Du lich Lao )(Du lich Lao )
•           Vat Pha Bat - chùa thiêng, nơi có dấu ấn bàn chân tiên. (Du lich Lao )
•           Mua sắm tại chợ Pakse.(Du lich Lao )
Ăn tối, nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

Ngày 05: Du lich Lao - PAKSE – TP.HỒ CHÍ MINH 
Ăn sáng trả phòng khách sạn. Xe đưa quý khách ra sân bay Pakse đáp chuyến bay về TP HCM (QV 515 vào lúc 09:40 – 11:15). Đến TP HCM. Kết thúc chương trình du lich Lao.

----------

